# Schwarzfischen-Jugendliche



## herrenschuh (18. August 2007)

Hallo leute!

Da ich bald campen gehe mit meinem Freund und das ziemlich nahe an einem Fluss möchte ich fragen welche strafe uns blühen KÖNNTE wenn wir schwarzfischen WÜRDEN.

Wir möchten vllt. 2 Fische (Art egal) herausziehen und anschließen ausnehmen und grillen.

Gibt es dann geldstrafe oder arbeitsstunden?

Wir sind beide gerade 14 geworden. (Hätten es vllt. 2 monate vorher machen sollen|supergri|supergri|supergri)

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
MFG "Der schuh"


----------



## Huntemann (18. August 2007)

*AW: Schwarzfischen-Jugendliche*

Leute gibts...einfach nur hohl #q


----------



## Trophybass2008 (18. August 2007)

*AW: Schwarzfischen-Jugendliche*

oder nur einfach zuviel Mut gefrühstückt)


----------



## Dart (18. August 2007)

*AW: Schwarzfischen-Jugendliche*

Da der Trööt wohl kaum von einem 14 jährigen gestartet wurde, bleibt nur die Frage offen, warum der Themenstarter geil auf Stunk ist#q


----------



## MuggaBadscher (18. August 2007)

*AW: Schwarzfischen-Jugendliche*

des klingt irgendwie wie ein witz....
als ob ihr von uns "gscheiden" anglern über so was ne info bekommen würdet#d
also so weit ich weiß bekommt ihr 100 arbeitstunden oder eine woche jugendknast wenn sie euch hoffentlich erwischen:q
macht einfach den angelschein dann passt das ^^


----------



## Ocrem (18. August 2007)

*AW: Schwarzfischen-Jugendliche*

Und warum geht ihr drauf ein?



> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif]Die Ausübung der Fischerei und damit auch der Angelfischerei ist im Freistaat Thüringen im Fischereigesetz und in der Fischereiverordnung geregelt.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif]Wer die Fischerei mit der Handangel ausüben möchte muss nach den oben genannten Dokumenten Bedingungen erfüllen und Bestimmungen einhalten, um nicht eine Ordnungswidrigkeit oder eine Straftat zu begehen. Ordnungswidrigkeiten in der Fischerei können mit einer Geldbuße bis zu einer Höhe von 5.000 Euro geahndet werden. Die Fischwilderei oder das Schwarzangeln ist eine Straftat, bei der das deutsche Strafgesetzbuch in Anwendung kommt. Nach § 293 des Strafgesetzbuches wird derjenige der unter Verletzung eines fremden Fischereirechtes oder Fischereiausübungsrechtes unberechtigt fischt - schwarzangelt- mit einer Freiheitsstrafe bis zu 2 Jahren oder einer Geldstrafe bestraft. Des Weiteren kann eine zukünftige Erteilung des staatlichen Fischereischeines, der Voraussetzung für den Erwerb des Erlaubnisscheins zum Fischfang ist, durch die unteren Fischereibehörden versagt werden.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif]Das Ausüben des Angelns nach Gesetz und Recht in Deutschland erfordert folgende Papiere.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif]Erstens den staatlichen Fischereischein, der nach einer bestandenen Prüfung durch die zuständige untere Fischereibehörde oder Verwaltungsbehörde ausgestellt wird.[/FONT]
> ...


http://www.anglerunion-jena.de/html/body_fischwilderei.html


----------



## Nauke (18. August 2007)

*AW: Schwarzfischen-Jugendliche*

Hallo,

aus welchem Bundesland bist Du denn und wann wollt ihr campen?

Wäre doch ein Jammer nicht helfen zu können.


----------



## mr mercedes (18. August 2007)

*AW: Schwarzfischen-Jugendliche*

Kleiner Tipp am rande, angelt nicht schwarz in deutschland, das kann richtig teuer werden, aber in vielen unserer nachbarstaaten wird soweit ich weis kein fischereischein benötigt um zu angeln, aber ich weiss nocht genau wo, ich habe einen schein und habe mich nie um sowas gekümmert


----------



## Mendener (18. August 2007)

*AW: Schwarzfischen-Jugendliche*

Hm, ... schon wieder Ferien |kopfkrat ... geht das schon wieder los |kopfkrat


----------



## FETTE GÜSTER (18. August 2007)

*AW: Schwarzfischen-Jugendliche*

hallo möglicherweise angehender schwarzfischer!!!
aus welchem bundesland kommst du?
mittlerweile haben einige bl friedfisch/touristenscheine für leute, die nur 3 - 4 mal im jahr angeln möchten, rausgegeben! ( mv bb ) 
falls möglich, bitte nutzen! koste nicht unbedingt die welt.
falls pech, fragt euch bei vereinen, freunden und teichbesitzern durch. möglicherweise gibts ja ne legale lösung, geht aber bitte nicht schwarzangeln-kann echt teuer werden, und ist auch unfair für besatzzahlende mitglieder und ein letzter tipp. bevor ihr angelt-- entwickelt respekt für eure fänge!!!!!!! das ist doch sowiso das allerwichtigste! ! ! mfg FG


----------



## FETTE GÜSTER (18. August 2007)

*AW: Schwarzfischen-Jugendliche*

@ marxderanfänger___" g´scheide "angler sollte eher aufklären als verfluchen " könnte beim antwortsuchenden doch ein "gesetzestreuer" angler werden ,mfg  FG


----------



## Nauke (18. August 2007)

*AW: Schwarzfischen-Jugendliche*

Schade:c

Sonnabend und so spät. Nur 79 Benutzer online.

Morgen wirds hier Spass machen bis das Schlöschen kommt:q#h


----------



## Trophybass2008 (18. August 2007)

*AW: Schwarzfischen-Jugendliche*

es ist leider jetzt schon zu lustig/traurig


----------



## MuggaBadscher (18. August 2007)

*AW: Schwarzfischen-Jugendliche*

hm ja vielleicht aber wenn sie fragen was ihnen für ne strafe blüht hörts bei mir gleich auf...
hm wenn die strafe akzeptierbar ist dann machen wirs halt!?!?!
also komm wenn man so schon anfängt|uhoh:


----------



## Stefan6 (18. August 2007)

*AW: Schwarzfischen-Jugendliche*

In Hamburg:
*2) Die Ordnungswidrigkeit kann mit einer Geldbuße von bis zu 10.000 Euro geahndet werden. #6*


----------



## Pikepauly (19. August 2007)

*AW: Schwarzfischen-Jugendliche*

Wattn Quatsch!
Kriegen wir das nicht hin, daß der Thread hier einfach "einschläft"

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Huntemann (19. August 2007)

*AW: Schwarzfischen-Jugendliche*

Hiermit ist der Tröt geschlossen |supergri

Bitte nich mehr posten :m


----------



## esox_105 (19. August 2007)

*AW: Schwarzfischen-Jugendliche*



Huntemann schrieb:


> Hiermit ist der Tröt geschlossen |supergri
> 
> Bitte nich mehr posten :m


 

... und ich häng hier mal ein Schloß vor ... :m


----------



## zanderzahn (19. August 2007)

*AW: Schwarzfischen-Jugendliche*

@herrenschuh

erst mal herzlichen glückwunsch zu dem gestarteten thema...#h

da muß man erst mal drauf kommen: was saudummes planen und dann auch noch im internet veröffentlichen...#q

fragt doch direkt vor ort nach, welche folge das für euch hat - und sagt denen auch wann und wo ihr los wollt... machts für alle einfacher 

--- ich kann nicht glauben, daß das ernstgemeint ist und die burschen die uns hier ver..schen wollen 14 sind --- wenn doch mach ich mir ernsthaft sorge um meine rente (wenn ich überhaupt noch eine bekommen sollte|kopfkrat)

@admins macht das ding doch einfach zu, ist zu dumm sowas...


----------



## FETTE GÜSTER (19. August 2007)

*AW: Schwarzfischen-Jugendliche*

STATT ZU VERURTEILEN ; HABT IHR DENN MAL VERTSUCHT; DIE JUNGS AUF DIE "ANGLERSEITE MIT ÜBERZEUGUNG ZU BRINGEN" nee gleich aufm scheiterhaufen  -- seh schon ,ihr seit echt alles super germanen gewesen.    TOURISTENSCHEIN FÜR BRANDENBURG UND MC POM WÄRE DOCH NE ALTERNATIVE; und wenn nicht ---- viel spass beim  niedermachen von 14 jährigen , verurteilen isst halt besser als informieren über möglichkeiten


----------



## Anglerfreak (19. August 2007)

*AW: Schwarzfischen-Jugendliche*



herrenschuh schrieb:


> Hallo leute!
> 
> Da ich bald campen gehe mit meinem Freund und das ziemlich nahe an einem Fluss möchte ich fragen welche strafe uns blühen KÖNNTE wenn wir schwarzfischen WÜRDEN.
> 
> ...





Ich finds auch nicht richtig, dass die Jungs hier gleich so niedergemacht werden. Nagut Schwarzangeln ist natürlich auch nicht okay aber wie seit ihr denn in eurer Jugend gewesen?#d
@"herrenschuh" nehm euch lieben ne Würst und n stück Fleich mit zum Grillen, anstatt nen Fisch. Oder fangt die Fische da, wo ihr es auch dürft ;-)

mfg. Anglerfreak


----------



## herrenschuh (19. August 2007)

*AW: Schwarzfischen-Jugendliche*

Da wir keine richtigen angeln haben und haselnussruten oder irgendsowas benutzen wollen, werden die leuz die der bach gehört, falls sie uns finden sollten uns nich so stark strafen. kinder mit haselnussruten|uhoh:|bigeyes|uhoh:.

PS: komme aus Österreich


----------



## robi_N (19. August 2007)

*AW: Schwarzfischen-Jugendliche*

[edit by Thomas994: So ein Ton geht hier aber gar nicht! Da kann sein, dass Du von den zuständigen Mods auch noch ne Verwarnung kassierst!]


----------

